# What Colleges have Archery?



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

http://www.uscollegiatearchery.org/


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*College archery*

Arizona State and Texas A&M are a couple, but look at that site listed by the others.
I also know that if you really want to you can start an archery club at a college! Always something to hink about as well, if you are ambitious enough!!
Good Luck and great looking forward!


----------



## TedHarden (Jul 25, 2008)

I've heard ASU has an excellent archery program :wink:

Contact ASU Archery Coach Kari Granville
[email protected]

From a shooter's standpoint: If your goal is to shoot in college, it is important to choose a school that already has a program up and running. It's a noble thing to want to start a program, but your experience will be a lot better if you run with an established group of people to assist you with travel & training, not to mention you will immediately have a group of friends to bum around the nation with and shoot bows.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

MIT has an amazing archery club. They shoot 3 times a week and its only 20$ to shoot with them all year. They also provide equipment if you are just starting out. THen again don't go to a college just because they have archery. Choose a few schools you wanted to go to then check if they have archery.

Going to MIT has been a life long goal and the fact they had archery just multiplied my excitement 10 fold.

http://web.mit.edu/archery/www/schedule.html


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Now... how bout Brandeis, just a few miles west of MIT...

Wonderful coach, (dare I say wonderful team too), and the school ships us around to tournaments and pays entry fees, travel, and lodging. 12-16 hours of practice a week, full indoor and outdoor distances (yep, 90M), and (pretty high quality) equipment if you need it.


----------



## bdca (Apr 9, 2007)

Berkley has a serious archery team and usually do well in tournaments. 

Cya!


----------



## dwy3r5 (Feb 10, 2014)

Really wish the University of Oklahoma had one...


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow - really necromancered this one up didnt you.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Dacer said:


> Wow - really necromancered this one up didnt you.


I love necro'ed threads!

On top of this, UCSD now has an archery team! Backed by their coach and RA, Nick Kale, they are growing very rapidly in skill! Its surprising me and also scaring me because some of them are shooting almost as well as I am in literally a fraction of the time


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

tag , have to show this to my stepson


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Closer to home you have Purdue, UW LaCrosse, NMU, MSU, UW Stevens Point, Bay de Noc College and Case Western Reserve University.


----------



## levelx (Dec 10, 2013)

Maybe this question will cause debate.
Regardless the quality of college archery team or club, do it help to get into university?
Is there any recruiting from college coach?
Does archery team or club help in admission process?

If archery help greatly in college application, it definitely a good news.
Otherwise, youth archery should have the right expectation and set priority between archery and others.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

dwy3r5 said:


> Really wish the University of Oklahoma had one...


As an OU grad, I'd love to see that, too. Perhaps you might consider starting one? Lot of work, but how satisfying it would be! There's another thread from a few weeks or months back about a student in Ohio starting an archery program/club at a university there.


----------



## scoobert (Dec 5, 2013)

levelx said:


> Maybe this question will cause debate.
> Regardless the quality of college archery team or club, do it help to get into university?
> Is there any recruiting from college coach?
> Does archery team or club help in admission process?
> ...


Participating in archery activity, in and of itself, does not help with the admissions process. Excelling at an activity can help, regardless of the activity.


----------



## levelx (Dec 10, 2013)

scoobert said:


> Participating in archery activity, in and of itself, does not help with the admissions process. Excelling at an activity can help, regardless of the activity.


I understand the general concept.
But maybe the question should be how if the archery is at top USAA junior/cadet ranking?


----------



## Eriks (Nov 8, 2011)

scoobert said:


> Participating in archery activity, in and of itself, does not help with the admissions process. Excelling at an activity can help, regardless of the activity.


I went to MIT and know a bit about the admissions procedures there.

At very competitive schools (MIT, Harvard, Stanford, and so on) being qualified is not enough. Most of the people who apply are qualified through self selection. A place like Harvard or MIT could make a perfectly reasonable class out of almost ANY 1200 applicants (out of the 25,000 or so they get). You need something to separate you from the crowd. 

Something like being the state or national champion in any kind of athletic endeavor will help.

I know at MIT the athletic department has no say at all about admissions.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Eriks said:


> I went to MIT and know a bit about the admissions procedures there.
> 
> At very competitive schools (MIT, Harvard, Stanford, and so on) being qualified is not enough. Most of the people who apply are qualified through self selection. A place like Harvard or MIT could make a perfectly reasonable class out of almost ANY 1200 applicants (out of the 25,000 or so they get). You need something to separate you from the crowd.
> 
> ...


that is true about MIT-I know I was a varsity squash coach at Cornell and played several sports (varsity and JV, and club varsity) at Yale as an undergrad.. There and at other Ivies, coaches submit a list to the admissions committee and recruits do get some preferential treatment as long as the team meets what is called the Ivy Standard (a team cannot have a standard more than a deviation below the student body. At Ivy league institutions, the standards are based on points awarded for GPA, SAT and class rank. In 2006, the last time I had a detailed conversation with the Yale AD, 240 was a perfect score with 80 being the top point total for say SAT. Yale had for example a 221 average student body. The coaches couldn't recruit athletes more than (IIRC) 2 deviations below that average. Coaches will sometimes recruit someone who might barely make a team if their numbers will help the team. Columbia is the only ivy with a varsity women's team in archery and I believe they have to follow those rules. schools like JMU, A&M and ASU are no longer varsity IIRC but as some noted, if you are a gold olympian, a Junior USAT member or have been on a world team that is going to help you stand out from a thousand other kids who don't have such a credential.

BTW I can tell you that Yale did give some preferential treatment to world class athletes who represented Yale in club sports including a member of the Olympic team who was on the club varsity shotgun team. (btw we all won Major (full varsity) letters since we won the eastern collegiate title and were national team medalists as well


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Csulb


----------



## Somerandomguy (Jul 2, 2011)

Brandeis Archery is still going strong! As a matter of fact I think this year is the biggest the team's ever been.


----------

